# mettre un dvd dans un ipod touch



## lapin-malin (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens de m'inscrire parceque j'ai un soucis: 

je vais prochainement acheter un ipod touch pour mettre mon book photo/video/graphisme et écouter de le musique et aussi regarder des films dans le train... bref ! 
donc ce soir j'ai essayé de ripper un dvd (mactheripper) qui fonctionne très bien, sauf que le film se décompose en 2 dossier (audio et vidéo) avec des tas de fichiers et dossiers illisibles. j'aimerai exporter un seul fichier vidéo pour le passer dans ISquint et ensuite le mettre dans itunes et prochainement le synchroniser avec l'ipod touch  oO'

j'arrive à utiliser ISquint, j'ai testé avec un divx que j'ai téléchargé. Mais c'est la première partie qui coince... comment puis je obtenir un seul fichier de mon dvd ???

thanx à tous ceux qui m'aideront et bonne soirée


----------



## fandipod (19 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble qu'avec hnandbrake ça marche.... Essaye et tiens moi au jus si tu as un problème contacte moi sur l'adresse ci-dessous.


----------



## lapin-malin (19 Octobre 2008)

en fait,  je peux exporter effectivement des vidéos avec Handbrake au bon format, mais chapitre par chapitre... le but étant d'exporter tout le film d'une seule traite pour ne pas avoir à lancer une nouvelle vidéo pour voir la suite du film ^


----------



## unfolding (19 Octobre 2008)

Handbrake exporte aussi tout le film d'un seul coup. jette un oeil sur l'aide.


----------



## lapin-malin (19 Octobre 2008)

j'ai trouvé !! 
en fait je sélectionnais un rip de dvd sur mon ordi, alors qu'il fallait sélectionner le dvd dans le lecteur ! 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## RousseSvelte (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tt le monde 

J'ai découvert Handbrake 2 jours après l'achat de mon IpodTouch et je suis aux anges, voilà un utilitaire super facile d'utilisation et quel bonheur de pouvoir emporter un p'tit film avec moi... tellement simple que cela me fait presque regretter d'avoir choisi le 8go....et de ne pouvoir mettre que max 2 films si je veux conserver de l'espace pour la musique et les photos...


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Et oui... 9a fait combien de temps que tu as acheté ton ipod? Car si ça fit moins de 14jours tu peux ramener ton ipod.....


----------



## RousseSvelte (20 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Et oui... 9a fait combien de temps que tu as acheté ton ipod? Car si ça fit moins de 14jours tu peux ramener ton ipod.....




Le mien fonctionne bien, je l'ai reçu le 13 octobre, pas de soucis particulier.. Une appli n'a pas fonctionné pendant 2 jours et puis tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

R.


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Tu aurais du prendre le 16GO Dommage...


----------



## RousseSvelte (20 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Tu aurais du prendre le 16GO Dommage...



d'être désagréable ?!   Suis très contente de mon 8go et a l'instant je t'écris avec .... So sweet my iPod.           R.


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Ok d'accord.. Mais bon tu aurais été plus heureux avec un 16GO.....


----------



## RousseSvelte (20 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ok d'accord.. Mais bon tu aurais été plus heureux avec un 16GO.....


Merci de t'inquiéter de mon bonheur mais je t'assures il est parfait


----------



## fandipod (20 Octobre 2008)

Lol mais d'un côté tu dois avoir les boules... Moi j'ai un ipod classic et j'en suis très content en plus je l'ai eu à moins 50%.. Un 160GO


----------



## RousseSvelte (20 Octobre 2008)

non. Sinon bien contente pour ton achat voilà voilà Bye bye & enjoy yours tunes !


----------



## Tamia02 (6 Novembre 2008)

Voila juste pour remercier lapin-malin pour son post, j'avais EXACTEMENT le même problème, on aurait pas pu expliquer mieux la situation... Et en 2 lignes mon problème était résolut... Je vous aime les gars :')


----------

